# Pad choices for Flex VRG 3401



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I've bit the bullet and got a Flex 3401 incoming 😁
but I'm struggling a bit with what pad choices to pair it with

I'm planning on getting the Lake Country 4" backplate mod kit as well as the 4 3/8" flex backplate so I'm covered on backplates

I've got 2 full sets of flexipads hex pads and spots too, but think there might be better ones out there for this machine

Having a read over on auto geek, the pads that are highly recommended are the lake country hybrids

These are 5" pads that fit the 4" LC backplate mod and look really good. The only problem is that they don't come in a spot version

In the last few months LC have come out with some new Force pads that have replaced the hybrids, and they do come in spot versions, but these spots are too small for the flex and I can't seem to find anywhere that sells them

Other options are LC Hydrotech and these come in 100mm and 140mm

My gut feel is to get 2 sets of hybrids and a set Hydrotech spot pads, I'm guessing the cut levels are comparable?

Or any others that people can recommend?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

I would try what you have first and then see if there is a problem.
CG Hexlogic in all grades work perfectly well for me on the 3401.
I know the size is close to the pad diameter, so alignment is important but I have never had a problem.
If it is that critical I use a 6" pad.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> I've bit the bullet and got a Flex 3401 incoming 😁
> but I'm struggling a bit with what pad choices to pair it with
> 
> I'm planning on getting the Lake Country 4" backplate mod kit as well as the 4 3/8" flex backplate so I'm covered on backplates
> ...


Firstly you will not regret your choice the Flex VRG3401 is a great polisher. My first purchase after the Flex was the the 4&3/8" backing plate. This was mainly due to most of my pads being 5.5". I did look at the lake country system but deemed it an extra too far. Most of my spot pads were smaller than the 4" plate. 4" or 100mm pads are pretty limited in choice. CG Hex (you have), Flexipads, Lake Country and Meguiars. The hydrotech pads are excellent. I can't speak for the spot pad sizes though. If you can't find the force pads anywhere it may be worth enquiring at Poorboys UK. I'm sure they're the UK distributors for Lake Country.:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

A cracking piece of kit, i trimmed the bp down with a sharp blade ( the white foam around the backing plate ) it made easier to centralise the pads, as for using spot pads another machine that is dedicated to spot pad use is easier and saves a lot of faffing about.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> Firstly you will not regret your choice the Flex VRG3401 is a great polisher. My first purchase after the Flex was the the 4&3/8" backing plate. This was mainly due to most of my pads being 5.5". I did look at the lake country system but deemed it an extra too far. Most of my spot pads were smaller than the 4" plate. 4" or 100mm pads are pretty limited in choice. CG Hex (you have), Flexipads, Lake Country and Meguiars. The hydrotech pads are excellent. I can't speak for the spot pad sizes though. If you can't find the force pads anywhere it may be worth enquiring at Poorboys UK. I'm sure they're the UK distributors for Lake Country.:thumb:


I hope so, it looks an amazing bit of kit! That's a good shout, I'll give poorboys a message, they don't have any listed on their website but they might be able to bet me some if they are distributors as you say

Hydrotechs are really good are they? I'm debating getting those as its a full comparable set



Ultra Detail said:


> A cracking piece of kit, i trimmed the bp down with a sharp blade ( the white foam around the backing plate ) it made easier to centralise the pads, as for using spot pads another machine that is dedicated to spot pad use is easier and saves a lot of faffing about.


Is that the large backplate or the 4 3/8" one?

My plan was by using the hybrids, I permanently use the LC backplate, and then just swap between the 5" and another set of spot pads

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You will get better results and an easier ride when using firmer pads that don't distort under the torque of the VRG. Take a look at lake country, either ccs or hydrotech. All come in 6.5, 5.5 and 4" options. So you can use with the standard backing, the slightly smaller backing or the spot 100mm backing plate. The white ccs or the crimson ht are great 1 step pads for gloss enhancement


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Is that the large backplate or the 4 3/8" one?

My plan was by using the hybrids, I permanently use the LC backplate, and then just swap between the 5" and another set of spot pads

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Yes the large backplate, my only regret with this machine is not buying it sooner than i did, just remember the the machine rotates anti clockwise so my feel odd at first. just carry on using what ever brand/type of pad suites you.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

stangalang said:


> You will get better results and an easier ride when using firmer pads that don't distort under the torque of the VRG. Take a look at lake country, either ccs or hydrotech. All come in 6.5, 5.5 and 4" options. So you can use with the standard backing, the slightly smaller backing or the spot 100mm backing plate. The white ccs or the crimson ht are great 1 step pads for gloss enhancement


Cheers Matt, yeah I've heard alot of good things about the lake country ones, plus I'm not completely blown away with my hexes

Any experience with the hybrids at all, or should I just go all out with the hydrotechs you recon?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Cheers Matt, yeah I've heard alot of good things about the lake country ones, plus I'm not completely blown away with my hexes
> 
> Any experience with the hybrids at all, or should I just go all out with the hydrotechs you recon?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Are they the ones with the firm interface layer? Recessed ones. If so yes, great pads. But they don't fit on the standard backing plate you will need the next one down, 115mm I think it is?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Are they the ones with the firm interface layer? Recessed ones. If so yes, great pads. But they don't fit on the standard backing plate you will need the next one down, 115mm I think it is?


I think those are the constant pressure ones

These are the 5" with a bevelled rear so the velcro is 4", and only works with their backplate mod thingy

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...1-preview-hybrid-pad-system-lake-country.html

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> I think those are the constant pressure ones
> 
> These are the 5" with a bevelled rear so the velcro is 4", and only works with their backplate mod thingy
> 
> ...


Ah ok, no not tried those. It was the HD pads i thought you meant.

My go to is still the HT and CCS. Tried and tested, made for it


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Ah ok, no not tried those. It was the HD pads i thought you meant.
> 
> My go to is still the HT and CCS. Tried and tested, made for it


Well if anyone's worth listening to its you, so I'll go with those then
140mm and 100mm hydrotechs on the list!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Are mf pads any good on the flex?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Are mf pads any good on the flex?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


megs are a bit grabby. The one imran sells at saverschoice is doing very well for me (has a hole in the middle), but i still prefer wool on it. Purple foamed wool is great


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

stangalang said:


> megs are a bit grabby. The one imran sells at saverschoice is doing very well for me (has a hole in the middle), but i still prefer wool on it. Purple foamed wool is great


Awesome, thanks for that, you wouldn't have thought mf pads differ an awful lot but I guess it does

Yeah those lc purple wool pads look crazy powerful

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Wizz (Aug 5, 2013)

I've used a couple mf pads with my flex 3401... I think optimum and another brand I can't remember... they were pretty good.. but the purple wool pad is way above them. 
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragan75 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mf pads from megs are best and shool pads spider

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Got my pads and LC backplate mod from pb through today

These are 140mm hydrotechs on the flex 4 3/8 backplate, I'm guessing that amount of overhang isn't going to pose a problem?



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

No that will be just perfect, better its like that than the other way to protect the thick backing plate edge from rubbing adjacent panels when door are open etc


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

stangalang said:


> No that will be just perfect, better its like that than the other way to protect the thick backing plate edge from rubbing adjacent panels when door are open etc


Cheers Matt, can't wait to use it now
Tried out the LC backplate mod too and that looks great










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

i need to get one of these


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Phil, I use the CCS Lake country pads and can't fault them. Find the black, white and pink (used to be green I think) are all I have ever needed. I use Megs UC and the pink pads works perfectly for all my scratch removing needs. Works well as a 1 stage polishing step. 

The white pad works well with fine cut products like Black Max or paint cleaners and the black pads are purely for applying waxes/sealants/glazes which I rarely do now as I prefer by hand for these.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

do you have those pads in spot size too or a different machine?


----------



## EVO6RSS (Sep 11, 2015)

I have been using the flex 4301 with the lake country hydro techs for around 18 months now. They are great pads on the flex and work really nicely. I tend to use just the orange and crimson pads predominantly because I have not had to work on hard paint types, just intermediate and soft (Ford and Alfa) One thing to be aware of is that they are are a closed cell pad that have been designed to work with water based polishes such as menzerna's, they do work really well with these. The crimson doesn't have any cut of its own and is great as a finishing pad with 3800, so paint with little damage you can one step with this combo. On paint with more damage you can step down to 3500 on a crimson pad, or 3500 on an orange pad with the orange giving you a quite a lot more cut even on what is considered a finishing polish. It really is powerful machine but great to work with.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Phil, I use the CCS Lake country pads and can't fault them. Find the black, white and pink (used to be green I think) are all I have ever needed. I use Megs UC and the pink pads works perfectly for all my scratch removing needs. Works well as a 1 stage polishing step.
> 
> The white pad works well with fine cut products like Black Max or paint cleaners and the black pads are purely for applying waxes/sealants/glazes which I rarely do now as I prefer by hand for these.


Good to know the CCS ones are good too, but I've just stocked up on Hydrotechs haha

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

What is the advantage of Lake Country 4 "backplate mod kit to a standard 4" backing plate?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Deje said:


> What is the advantage of Lake Country 4 "backplate mod kit to a standard 4" backing plate?


That's the only 4" backplate option available for the flex, due to it being a forced rotation machine

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> That's the only 4" backplate option available for the flex, due to it being a forced rotation machine
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


http://www.chemicalguys.com/Replacement_Backing_Plate_for_Flex_p/buf_002.htm


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Deje said:


> http://www.chemicalguys.com/Replacement_Backing_Plate_for_Flex_p/buf_002.htm


I think that one is US only?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Also it's looks almost identical to the 4 3/8 flex backplate (which I have)

If so, it's bigger than 4" pads so won't be suitable. It even says that its for 5" and 5.5" pads

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> I think that one is US only?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


So if I can buy it in the US, there are no benefits of LC?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Deje said:


> So if I can buy it in the US, there are no benefits of LC?


Please see my above post that I just added

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Also it's looks almost identical to the 4 3/8 flex backplate (which I have)
> 
> If so, it's bigger than 4" pads so won't be suitable. It even says that its for 5" and 5.5" pads
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Well,It says it is 4 ", I assume that it is correctly specified


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Deje said:


> Well,It says it is 4 ", I assume that it is correctly specified


But it doesn't say it's suitable for 4" pads, which is what the LC backplate mod is for

I'll get you pics of mine and you can see what I mean

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

This is the 4 3/8, note how identical it looks in pics to the CG one



















And a spot pad on it










And this is the LC one for comparison



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> This is the 4 3/8, note how identical it looks in pics to the CG one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, it seems like you are right. but I did send an email to CH guys to get it confirmed.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Deje said:


> Thank you, it seems like you are right. but I did send an email to CH guys to get it confirmed.


Another way to look at it is without the extra height that the LC backplate mod gives you, any backplate smaller than the 4 3/8 one will move inside the shroud of the flex and so you could hit something with it



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Another way to look at it is without the extra height that the LC backplate mod gives you, any backplate smaller than the 4 3/8 one will move inside the shroud of the flex and so you could hit something with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that I thought, too! It was really what made me pensive.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

100mm backing plate from eu site

http://www.chemicalguys.eu/flex/flex-xc-3401-vrg-4-inch-100mm-oem-backing-plate.html

this is 100mm so a 4 inch pad will fit but will have no safety margin

expensive too ... £53 with shipping !!!!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Paul.D said:


> 100mm backing plate from eu site
> 
> http://www.chemicalguys.eu/flex/flex-xc-3401-vrg-4-inch-100mm-oem-backing-plate.html
> 
> ...


This is what I've been saying above, I think this is misleading in its advertising

The teeth on the back are a fixed thing, we know the size of it and it can't change as otherwise it won't match the flex. The gap between the edge of the teeth and the edge of the backplate looks the same as the flex 4 3/8 one, so it's definitely bigger than 100mm

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

It will look the same as you will only loose 3/8 of a inch across the whole pad whihc is only 10mm difference or 5mm off each side


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Has now received responses from CG!

"The backing plate is 4 3/8 inches. It's for a 5.5 inch pads"

Yes, it's strange to write 4"when it clearly is 4-3 / 8"


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Do you know if they have fixed the problem with the LC backing setup as i know they had a problem with the backing plates breaking after only a few hours use ??


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Deje 
They make 2 sizes of backing plate one 4 3/8" and a 4" both listed on chemical guys eu site


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Paul.D said:


> Deje
> They make 2 sizes of backing plate one 4 3/8" and a 4" both listed on chemical guys eu site


I asked if this Replacement Backing Plate for Flex XC 3401 VRG (4 inch)
is 4 "or 4-3 / 8"
and got the above answer


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Paul.D said:


> Deje
> They make 2 sizes of backing plate one 4 3/8" and a 4" both listed on chemical guys eu site


Have you got a link for both? As I only see one and it's listed as being OEM, which again lends weight to it being the 4 3/8 one

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Dear has confirmed that it was a 4 3/8 pad but advertised as a 4" backing plate.

I was getting confused between another site and this one.


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Apologies for digging up an old thread.

Im going to get the vertool when its released and was wondering which pads to get?

I am only going to run 5.5" pads as going to use a das6 for spot pads.
I normally use menz 400,2500,3500 but also have 105/205 if it works better with certain pads.

Not looking for an argument just peoples views on what pads are best with the machine and where to buy them.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

scuba-phil said:


> Apologies for digging up an old thread.
> 
> Im going to get the vertool when its released and was wondering which pads to get?
> 
> ...


chemical guys quantamn hexlogic pads are good


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

euge07 said:


> chemical guys quantamn hexlogic pads are good


are they massively different from the hex logic pad?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure menz polishes are marketed as being water based, so should work well with Lake Country Hydrotechs

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

scuba-phil said:


> are they massively different from the hex logic pad?


hole in the center so they dont get as warm, the edges of the pads are bevelled as well, Nice pad to use, I just bought them as needed new ones and Ive always used hexlogic pads since starting out, only time I changed was to a scholl spider pad and hated it, so stick to cg now, I do hear good things about the lake county pads though, then there is microfibre pads too :buffer:


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

iv got the hex logic ones so might get some mf pads and quantum ones


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

scuba-phil said:


> iv got the hex logic ones so might get some mf pads and quantum ones


serious performance do microfiber pads for a great price bud, Haven't used them personally as tbh I'm not familiar with microfiber ones yet but I am keen to try them out soon


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

Me too, not used them before but heard good things so fancy getting a pair for cutting then I'll finish with foam


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

I think the best pads for Flex are LC hybrid pads (you need 4" backing plate ), great control and performance


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

The reason Rupes pads are bevelled is that they have worked out that the pad stays more stable under pressure. This is why LC and CG have now bought out bevelled pads as they are the best for large throw polishers. As the VRG is direct drive, it puts even more pressure on the pad side walls so I would stick to bevelled pads. So either

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/machi...y-hd-orbital-red-finishing-pad/prod_1662.html
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/machi...mical-guys-quantum-hexlogic-pads/cat_159.html
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/machine-polishing-pads/shinemate-black-diamond-pads/cat_160.html

Heard good things about the shinemate.
I've never rated Hex pads
I love Hydro pads, I also like pads with the stiffer interface so I think the LC HD pads are the best around at the moment.


----------

